# baby's with fat legs



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

over the years i have had some babys that seem to have all 4 limbs swollen thats what it looks like anyways but when they grow their legs do not and they cant walk. dose any one know what could be happing? i have only let them get to about fuzzy size and than i put them down it just seems to mean to keep them alive i have never taken them to a vet so no clue and i have only seen this mabie 3 times in the 6yrs i have breed rats. i have had the same thing happen with my gerbils.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

ive never hurd of that before! you should ask you vet or show him if i happens again, how do u put them down your self ? ( is it humain)


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

well my bf takes care of that and after it is put down i than feed it to one of my snakes.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

thats all good if it happens again i no its expensive but ask you vet what could cause it


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree...Its better to know whats going on then risk letting it happen again. I really hope that you find the problem.


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

i asked on a gerbil forum and they had no clue either i guess i will have to take the next one that has this problem to the vets.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, considering the fact that you're probably breeding from pet store stock, the lines are extremely inbred. There are a myriad of problems from breeding like that. You need to immediately stop reproducing from those lines. If that issue pops up again, take the rat to the vet.

Exactly how does your boyfriend put down the feeder rats?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

excuse me Night but what gives you the right to consider she breeds from pet store rats? if she has been breeding for years she probly wont be, also you havnt asked have you? camel24j are you breeding from pet store rats at all? as that might have caused the problem


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Because they're feeder rats. Someone who is just breeding rodents as food isn't going to spend $35-$100 (each) for an extremely fancy rat from a reputable breeder. Plus, no ethical breeder would ever let their babies be bred for snake food. Thus, they're more than likely originating from a pet store.

It may be presumptuous since she didn't outright say the rats originally came from a pet store, but it's a very good possibility.

Considering the fact that this issue has popped up more than once in different babies (whether in the same litter or not), obviously it's a genetic issue. I suggest doing what I said before - stopping the line.


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm more than a little shocked that you continue to breed this line even though the babies have a genetic defect. Then, you have your bf "take care of them" and you feed them to your snake. Camel24j, that is just beyond cruel.

-Caty


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

some are pet store rat and other come from freinds that also breed i try to get new males from other places to keep my rats from being inbreed and i have never heard of a rat costing 100 i only sell my rats for $1 or$ 2 mabie you are right it could be genetic if it happens agian i will pull the female from breeding. i use to breed hairless dumbos and they never had any babys with that problem and they came from a freind mabie the pet store one are the cuse.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

camel24j said:


> some are pet store rat and other come from freinds that also breed i try to get new males from other places to keep my rats from being inbreed and i have never heard of a rat costing 100 i only sell my rats for $1 or$ 2 mabie you are right it could be genetic if it happens agian i will pull the female from breeding. i use to breed hairless dumbos and they never had any babys with that problem and they came from a freind mabie the pet store one are the cuse.



Don't you think enough babies have suffered? I'd pull the female out now =(


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

i have not had this problem in over a yr and was just hoping to get an answer as to what was going on. and i cant just pull the females right now becuse i cut back breeding rats and the 6 or 7 females i have breeding right now i need them breeding i use to have 400 or so rats at a time but ny has band big snakes and big lizards so i had to stop breeding so many. and i want the few i breed now to have healthy babys becuse some do end up as pets and some i keep as just pets. i came her becuse i wanted to learn not be ridculed just becuse i am not perfect. i want to be honest and wanted to learn more about pet rats so that i can better do thing instead of being a rat mill like i have been. there it is out in the open i will admit to not being up to your pet standerds but wanting to learn to be better dosent that mean something


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I understand that you want to do better with your pet rats, but maybe that means you should completely stop breeding feeders.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

camel24j said:


> i have not had this problem in over a yr and was just hoping to get an answer as to what was going on. and i cant just pull the females right now becuse i cut back breeding rats and the 6 or 7 females i have breeding right now i need them breeding i use to have 400 or so rats at a time but ny has band big snakes and big lizards so i had to stop breeding so many. and i want the few i breed now to have healthy babys becuse some do end up as pets and some i keep as just pets. i came her becuse i wanted to learn not be ridculed just becuse i am not perfect. i want to be honest and wanted to learn more about pet rats so that i can better do thing instead of being a rat mill like i have been. there it is out in the open i will admit to not being up to your pet standerds but wanting to learn to be better dosent that mean something


I don't think I was ridiculing I was just saying that I thought it should be discontinued if it was causing unnecessary suffering. I think it's excellent that you are trying to learn more to be honest and I'd be happy to help with it.


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

ok i want to be on a better note here. how to you post pic on here i dont have pics of any of my rat at this time but still would love to know how. i have photobucket. but so far this is what i can do. this is a pic of my puppy who will be 1 yr march 3rd.
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o201/camel24j/simbainthesnow2007.jpg
and this is all 4 of my dogs but when my puppy was about 5months old
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o201/camel24j/allofmybabys.jpg
but how do i get them to be on here?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww you dogs are sweet ask ratman how to upload pics as he will explain it better than me , also have u read ur inbox messages?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OK, I am a very nice patient teacher-type person, but this I cannot stand! I will ridicule! What the **** are you doing, constantly putting out babies that "might" be pets, with new and horrible breeding issues. What if a bunch of your "mabe $1-$2" rats has a few ooops litters...you have just released a whole new genetic problem into our pet rat community! We have enough problems with myco, malignant/benign tumours, PT, untreatable pulmonary abscesses, etc. without you randomly throwing more terrible genetic problems into the mix. YOU are not a breeder, you are a money maker. 
No vet care? Home euthanization? I am appalled that you tell us these things on a friendly rat community board! 
I have 34 rescue rats here, the deitrus from people just like you, and I will not be nice to someone who could be killing our future pets just to "be nice on the forum". :evil:


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

*hugs lilspaz68* you just said what I've been thinking all along. Major props to you and I agree 100%.

-Caty


----------

